# Hiking with puppies



## Yanyan_ft (Jan 16, 2018)

Im planning on taking my 8 months old German Shepherds to Mission Peak. I was wondering if its okay for them or should I wait a little longer. The Difficulty of Mission Peak from personal experience is Medium High. The trails are steep until you get to the tip and going back down is a never ending decline that makes you run uncontrollably due to its slope.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

This older thread has some suggestions:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...zation/276994-advice-hiking-7mo-old-male.html

And this article:

What age a puppy can hike?


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

I waited until my pup was 18 months for strenuous hikes and glad I did. Seen other mountain dogs have gimpy lives from strenuous hiking too soon under 1 year old.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

My plan for hiking is to take Deja along and leave pup at home at least for the first year. I just don't want to take the risk. I know they are no longer wolves but young wolves spend most of their first year playing around the den. There must be a reason for this.


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

I'd probably not do that hike with a puppy that age. The climb up is fine; it's the climb down that seems too extreme on the joints.


----------



## Yanyan_ft (Jan 16, 2018)

ausdland said:


> I waited until my pup was 18 months for strenuous hikes and glad I did. Seen other mountain dogs have gimpy lives from strenuous hiking too soon under 1 year old.


Could I start when they are atleast 1 yrs old or should i wait until they are a year and a half?. And have you taken your dogs on backpacking?


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Yanyan_ft said:


> Could I start when they are atleast 1 yrs old or should i wait until they are a year and a half?. And have you taken your dogs on backpacking?


If it's strenuous, rocky and long, I'd wait until 15-18 months and build up to backpacking this year with shorter hikes. I have taken my dog on an overnighter, it sucked, she wouldn't settle and knocked down the shelter twice. She better settle in a tent this Summer!


----------

